# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  ПОмогите The Bat! 5.1.6.2

## viendo

Доброго времени суток всем!
Скажите, кто-нибудь устанавливал себе The Bat! 5.1.6.2 с кряком?
перерыл весь инет при распаковке кряка ругается каспер на трояна. Скачал штук 7 этого софта с разных источников-одна и та же проблема: каспер ругается на троян!
Кто-нибудь подскажите решение!
Заранее всем откликнувшимся респект!

----------


## ДядяВася

Ну вот тут, например, repack с интегрированным ключом, не нужно связываться с подозрительными краками. А, если так уж хочется использовать этот crack, то проверьте его здесь, хотя я бы поверил Касперскому и не морочил бы себе голову.

----------

